# starting ssh server

## csid

Hello!

How can i easely get a ssh server up and running?

I´remeber that i didnt choose it as a service in the installation program. But now i want it again  :Rolling Eyes: 

how can i get it up and running? What is the startscript (or likely) for it?

----------

## kulture

/etc/init.d/sshd start

its config is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config something

if you dont have it then 

emerge openssh

----------

## Kasabian

The default SSH config is OK to start with. Start and auto load it at boot with :

   1. /etc/init.d/sshd start

   2. rc-update add sshd default

Doc: SSH Configuration Guide for Gentoo Infrastructure Servers

----------

## didymos

Well, it should be installed, but check with

```
emerge -p openssh
```

Then you need to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file.  Check the gentoo wiki for a bunch of info:

http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Agentoo-wiki.com+ssh

There're also some docs on the gentoo.org site.  Once you've got that done, just do:

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

To have it run automatically after a boot do

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

----------

